
For Startups, Some Good News From Google - nreece
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/05/google-buys-startups/
======
mogston
So i think the conclusion to the story is that if you want to be acquired by
Google:

Develop a scalable, location-aware Android friendly business that has
advertising and mobile payments built in.

